
Conspiracy or Coincidence? Naming of Chinese Origin Viruses Like SARS and Corona - TheLastSamurai
https://techtudor.blogspot.com/2020/03/conspiracy-or-coincidence-while-ebola.html
======
gus_massa
There is no coincidence, the reason is "Political Pressure". It's essentially
like a conspiracy but nobody is hiding it.

